# Printing on transfer paper vs. parchment paper



## ChuckB77 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi, I am pretty new to printing apparel, I recently started my home based business for signs and through a lot of trial and error printed garments, well to make a long story short I recently got my first hat job...WHAT A NIGHTMARE!!...anyway I have been losing sleep on this one, I tried using transfer paper, didnt work(paper was sticking to the hats, and most of the ink was staying on the paper. Tried building a hat platen, it looked like it would work, and very impressive to others who saw it, still it didnt work because I couldnt make the hat flat enough to print. So in a final desperation I decided to print to parchment paper, par cure it, then transfer it to the hats, VIOLA!!! success!! Now so I dont have to use this whole box of transfer paper and the adhesion powder as paper weights, can anyone help me solve my issue on that so I can stop losing sleep over it


----------



## dheadri (May 24, 2012)

Plastisol transfers should be easy to make print the ink onto the paper while ink is still wet apply adhesive power. I use a tray and slide the transfer threw the powder and then give it a good thump on the opposite side from the print to knock excess powder off. Now depending on the ink you just need to gel it not cure on the paper so around 280 or so is where I gel mine.If you leave a bunch of adhesive powder on sometimes the paper will stick to the garment. The paper should peel away very easy on a cold peel transfer same with hot peel. If you leave to much powder you will see the excess around your image. This is just a basic way of making them it's not hard ryonett has some videos on YouTube if you are still have a prob.


----------

